# Barbecued Country-Style Spareribs and Sauerkraut



## YankeeGal57 (Dec 12, 2004)

*  Exported from  MasterCook  *

             Barbecued Country-Style Spareribs and Sauerkraut

Recipe By     : Marion Gee - Penpal
Serving Size  : 6    Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : Main Dish

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
   2      pounds        country spareribs
   2      pounds        sauerkraut (or more)
                        Sauce:
   1      cup           diced onion
   1      tablespoon    lemon juice
   2      tablespoons   vinegar
   2      tablespoons   brown sugar
   1      tablespoon    Worcestershire sauce
   1      cup           catsup
   1      cup           water
   1      clove         garlic -- crushed
   1                    bay leaf
   1      teaspoon      salt

Par-boil spareribs in sauerkraut while making sauce. Mix together the sauce ingredients. Place spareribs in a baking pan; pour sauce over and bake at 350 F. for 1 hour, turning and basting. Simmer sauerkraut for 1 hour, adding a grated carrot and 1/2 teaspoon caraway seed. Serve the spareribs on top the sauerkraut.  Very good!

Serves 6

                   - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## thumpershere2 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thank you yankee girl your recipe really made me hungary for ribs and kraut.


----------



## YankeeGal57 (Dec 14, 2004)

*Your welcome...*

Your welcome! This is a great cold weather dish....or New Years favorite!


----------



## Kabana&Cheese (Sep 18, 2005)

I do mine covered with water in the oven, then adding the sauerkraut near the end.  It is my friends recipe.


----------

